# Kühlung für i7 4770k?



## Kirbyx (6. November 2014)

*Kühlung für i7 4770k?*

Moin moin,

ich möchte mich mal mit Wakü´s beschäfitgen.Also ich hab keine Ahnung davon 
um auch noch beim OC´n einen höheren Wert zu erreichen
bei 4,3Ghz ist mit meinem  Kühler( Grand Kama Cross 2 ) ende und er wird schon sehr warm bei Last

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

CPU: i7 4770k
Mainboard: Asus z87-Pro
Gehäuse: Cougar Challanger

Preis: ist erst mal egal, nur leise sollte es sein

Gibt es für diese Grafikkarte auch eine Wasserkühlung die man nach kaufen kann?
EVGA GeForce GTX 770 Classified ACX Cooler, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-3778-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mfg
Kirbyx


----------



## Noirsoleil (6. November 2014)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 4770k?*

Die geschlossen Wasserkühlungen werden für dich kein großen Mehrwert bieten. Wenn du wirklich bessere Kühlleistung haben willst investiere 80Euro in nen besseren CPU Luftkühler oder so 200-300 in ne erweiterbare Wasserkühlung. Mit der hast du dann super Temps


----------

